# Osteopathic Manipulation Codes 98925-98929



## gr8gal61 (Nov 12, 2007)

I work for a Physical Therapist and I am wondering if the Osteopathic CPT codes can be used???? Medicare often tends to bundle the 97140 & or not pay at all. Another P.T., working in the military has suggested these codes as they have been using them and are getting paid. 

Anyone have experience with these codes? 

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 12, 2007)

I was taught these codes were for use by Osteopaths (D.O.s)--who are graduates of Osteopathic medical school, with residency, etc.

Of course, some chiropracters and PTs I've seen use them.  In consulting, I've always cautioned against their use by anyone other than an MD/DO.  

Remember that payment by CMS is not always indicitative that the service is correctly coded, nor that it is reasonble, necessary or compliant.

You can search the American Phys. Ther. Assoc. website (http://www.apta.org//AM/Template.cfm?Section=Home) and see if they comment.  Unfortunately, I am not involved as much in PT any longer.  Perhaps you can call and speak with someone at your local carrier level also about payment, compliance and appropriate code usage.

Good luck.


----------

